# Review of the older Dankung "agile Toucan" stainless steel slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello to all,

Yes, I know, this Dankung slingshot has been around for a while, but I finally ordered one - here is my review of this very nice looking shooter.

This older edition of the Dankung Toucan (we could call it the "MK-1"), which is made of 304 stainless steel (a claim backed up by Dankung, which I do trust), stands out by its larger size (13 cm, or 5.1 inches length) and a wider fork width (5.5 cm, or 2.16 inches). Weighing in at 300 grams (10.58 ounces), it feels very solid in the hand, and is very attractive with its shiny polished surfaces and the black paracord wrapped around the grip section. All the slingshot frame edges have been well rounded.

Regarding 304 stainless steel, some information from Wikipedia: (quote) "*SAE 304 stainless steel* is the most common stainless steel. The steel contains both chromium (between 18-20%) and nickel (between 8-10.5%)[1] metals as the main non-iron constituents. It is an austenitic stainless steel. It is less electrically and thermally conductive than carbon steel and is essentially non-magnetic. It has a higher corrosion resistance than regular steel and is widely used because of the ease in which it is formed into various shapes."[1]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAE_304_stainless_steel

Designed for the so-called "pinch grip", the "Toucan" ensures that wrist torsion (fatigue) linked to draw weight and shot release is kept to a minimum: this also helps accuracy. The index and thumb groove extensions enable very steady and consistent holding of this slingshot, which is also suitable for larger hands.

It will easily fit inside rear jeans pockets with its slim width.

Shooters can opt for either rubber tubes or flat bands: for those using flat bands (fork limb width = 0.86 inches), I would suggest inserting pieces of beech wood dowel (or another suitable material) inside the fork limb holes intended for tubes, as this facilitates the wrap & tuck process while attaching flat bands, by enabling finger and thumb pressure to be applied on the flat band ends while wrapping the rubber strips: "hybrid" slingshots do have this small drawback.

The 5.5 cm fork gap makes this slingshot suitable for larger steel ammo such as 12 mm, in conjunction with higher draw weights. As I have a marked preference for flat bands, I do not know how this slingshot performs with tubes.

All in all, this Dankung slingshot is a well made product that is excellent value for money in my opinion, and one that I would recommend to anyone seeking a solidly made stainless steel frame with the flexibility of attaching either tubes or flat bands.

Here is the Dankung link, if ever: http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/best-hunting-slingshot?ici=slide, choose the "agile Toucan" in the drop-down menu, not the "rosewood" version.

Enjoy my review video, and let me know what you think about this slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative review! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a really nice little sling.


----------

